# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة Wolfschanze 2 كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة Wolfschanze 2 كامله للتحميل


الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز ..
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 996 ميغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 
اللعبه تدور احداثها فى مدينةطوكيو .. حيث اصاب الناس لعنه قاتله وتحول معظمهم الى وحوش ..
لتحميل عرض للعبه فيديو قبل تحميلها..

http://rapidshare.com/files/316610615/Wolfschanze_2.rar

باسوورد الملف.
www.tourismmarket.info

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها ..







تحميل اجزاء اللعبه.

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12

PART 13

PART 14

Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```


لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه.. وعن [you] وشرح كامل لها. 

www.todating.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكووووور اخي

----------


## رعد العقول

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا إلك .. مجهود رائع

----------


## حسناء الجليد

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اخي يسلمو دياتك. :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): 

بس هاي اللعبة(( اللعبة الثانية)) كانت عندي لما كنت اول ثانوي
ووصلت للمراحل النهائية فيها بس اخر شي تعطل الجهاز وكان اول مرة بيطعطل بالشكل هاد اطرينا انا انغيرو الcdتبعها لساتو عندي 
بس كل ما انزلها بتعاجز العبها مرة تانية لانها اكتير شاقة وصعبة 
وماسدقت على الله اوصل هديك المراحل تني ارد اعيدها بس يا الله شو نفسي اعرف نهاية اللعبة عنجد شي بيقهر. :Eh S(2):

----------

